# What kind of milk do you drink?



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I drink milk now after years of not doing it and so I wonder what others drink and if anyone notices a difference when they drink it and if whole milk feels better for them if they do drink that.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Goat milk's is ftw, but way too expensive. I don't drink cow's milk that much, but when I do I only go organic. 

Rice milk is pretty good too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't drink it...unless I'm willing to run to the bathroom afterwards. :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Almond milk.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I used to drink raw goat milk - that is expensive and can be hard to find. Very good for the nerves.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't drink it...unless I'm willing to run to the bathroom afterwards. :lol


I drink soy milk for the above reason.

I do know of a coffee machine that makes a really nice mochachino that I'm willing to run the bathroom gauntlet for :teeth. Someday if I don't find a suitable oomin, I may even marry that coffee machine or any of its successor models.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I drink soy milk for the above reason.
> 
> I do know of a coffee machine that makes a really nice mochachino that I'm willing to run the bathroom gauntlet for :teeth. Someday if I don't find a suitable oomin, I may even marry that coffee machine or any of its successor models.


I keep going out and going...ooh, I'd like a coffee. But no, they do not have oat milk coffees. :|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Non fat nowadays. Used to drink 1%.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I drink whole cow milk, but would rather have human milk.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I drink soy milk. I had to quit drinking regular milk because after I drank it I would go into coughing spasms spitting up mucus. I must of developed an allergy to it. So I started to consume soy milk. They don't give the stuff away. Even the wal-mart brand cost $2.89 for a quart, but I like cereal so I guess it is worth it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The kind that comes puss free. :b For right now that's soy. Some day it might be my own goats. Definitely not any cow milk from a store.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I drink 1% but I only use it on cereal. I don't drink milk as a beverage.

I prefer the taste of almond milk to cow's milk by a long shot, but I use cow's milk on cereal because I'm used to it and because it has more protein than almond.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I buy 2%, but I can't really tell much difference between 1%, 2%, and whole milk. Skim milk, on the other hand, uke 

I usually drink white milk, though sometimes I'll drink chocolate or strawberry.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Whole goats milk. yum yum


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Whole milk, but only on cereal. I don't like drinking milk on it's own.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1%


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

2%. Yum.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Skim milk. I really only use it in cereal.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1%


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I drink soy, rice or oat milk.

If I do drink cow's milk (eg. out getting a coffee and they don't have soy) then I'll have skim milk.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

solasum said:


> Skim milk. I really only use it in cereal.


same


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Full cream.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I read that in order to absorb the protein, calcium and vitamins like A and D which are fat-soluable, you need the fat in the milk. I feel different, like I am "more here".


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I must of been a little mineral deficient. I can digest milk now and whole milk at that. I am doing pret-ty good, although it makes me feel like a bigger baby than I already was.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been drinking skim milk for so long that I really dont like full fat milk, it tastes like cream to me. I want to try almond milk though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Is soy milk considered non fat? I used to drink it but my favorite is 2%, whole milk is disgusting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Roberto said:


>


Why is there a cat on the front....


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its for kittens.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Light soy milk. If it's real milk, I get 1%, but I don't get that much anymore.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

soy milk, but not plain. I could never stand plain cow milk either.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

For some reason, I can take cow milk again! and it whole too!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Non-fat


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Supposedly people of my skin color are all lactose intolerant. But I chug milk by the liter (2% milk) and i've never had any problem.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Choclate milk. Its the same price as white. You have to be crazy to drink regular milk.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

whatever my mom buys


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never really liked cows milk & used to drown my cereal in sugar as a kid to mask it's taste. Once I tried soy milk I never looked back


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

^yep. My Mom tends to buy either 1 or 2% milk depending on what's available/on sale.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't drink milk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2%


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

2% milk is milk


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

1%


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I prefer skim milk 'cuz I don't like the flavor of whole milk.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> I prefer skim milk 'cuz I don't like the flavor of whole milk.


:blank

I only use skim milk in cereal and tea/hot chocolate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None. I hated milk as a kid and I still hate it.


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of milk. I really only drink it when I put it in tea.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The brand I'm drinking is 1.5%


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

soy milk. yum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I do drink it, it's 2%.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Rice milk.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

2%. I can totally taste the difference between 2% and whole, not that there's a big one.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Lactose-free, high-calcium, non-fat milk. Also, non-fat cottage cheese, and non-fat American cheese. Hooray for big muscles and not so much fat!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I drink whichever kind of milk is available. I can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Goat milk... it's really tasty! 

But with cow milk (boring) I prefer skim but I'll drink any kind.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Non-fat lactose free milk. I seem to have developed an intolerance to regular milk, but I can have yogurt, cheese, ice cream with no issues. Weird.


----------



## cat_c (Nov 24, 2008)

I drink rice or almond milk.I don't drink cow's milk.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Organic Fat Free Milk


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Skim, baby, skim.

Everything else is icky. I drink ridiculous amounts of milk. Moo.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

haha, i love that this is a thread. milk is the best! i drink skim (non-fat), but we used to buy 2% reduced fat. we made the change when my foods teacher told my class that you could lose 12 lbs. in a year by making the switch. after a while i got used to it, and to me it's a lot more refreshing than 2% milk. 

ah, milk. my favorite beverage.

sucks that we're getting those cancerous hormones that they put in the cows. i hate the world we live in.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fat free milk. The other types of milk takes too greasy for me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Bagged milk, obviously.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I only drink 2%. 
Someone told me real men drink 2%.


----------

